# Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Hallo zusammen,

Zwei Dinge:

Zum einen möchte ich von euch Experten wissen ob ich mein G-Sync richtig aktiviert und eingestellt habe. Mein Monitor ist der ASUS PG279Q. Habe diesen schon sehr lange und dieser Monitor hat mein Spielerlebnis richtig gepusht. Bin begeistert von ihm. Habe Treiber meiner GTX1070 installiert und die Einstellungen die der Treiber für G-Sync gemacht hat übernommen. Das Licht am Monitor welches bei aktiven G-Sync rot leuchtet sprang von weiß nach rot und G-Sync sollte somit aktiv sein.

Wie gesagt ich Verwende den Monitor seit Januar 2016 aber ich habe mich länger nicht mehr mit dem PC befasst und kürzlich neu aufgesetzt. Treiber Einstellungen (Graka) sehen anders aus als früher und wollte mich bei euch Rückversichern. Ist das so richtig:

So sieht es unter G-Sync einrichten aus und sollte korrekt sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 3D Einstellungen im Treiber ist bei Monitor Technologie auf G-Sync gestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls under 3D Einstellungen steht es bei Vertikaler Synchronisation auf "Einstellungen für 3D Anwendungen verwenden":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Richtig so?
Desweitern habe ich meinen Monitor auf 144Hz stehen. In Spielen die ich spiele (z.B.: The Witcher 3, BF1, Counter Strike Source, Far Cry 1, Crysis 1, Batman Arkham Asylum) ist Vertical Sync aus (automatisch)

Sorry wenn das wie eine Vuvuzela dröhnend immer im Internet gefragt wird aber leider finde ich nur widersprüchliche Angaben zu den Eistellungen im Innternet.

Das Zweite was ich in dem Zusammenhang wissen möchte ist folgendes:

Habe FEAR 3 (ist glaube ich von 2011?) gespielt gestern und vorgestern und bei diesem Spiel wird mir nach einer halben Stunde schwindelig, ich bekomme Kopfweh und meine Augen fühlen sich an als habe ich 48 Stunden ohne Schlaf hinter mir. Übelkeit und das Gefühl gleich vom Stuhl zu fallen. Ekelhaft.

Gestern ist mir das ganz extrem aufgefallen. Auch dachte ich mir das FEAR 3 auch wenn es älter ist richtig ******** matschig aussieht. Dann habe ich in die Einstellungen geschaut und gesehen das dort V Sync aktiv ist. Als ich dieses ausgeschaltet habe war FEAR 3 ein ganz anderes Spiel. Es sah super aus und ich hatte die oben genannten körperlichen Beschwerden nicht mehr. 

Kann es sein das mein Gsync richtig ist aber in Verbindung mit aktiviertem Vsync in Spielen richtigen Mist verursacht? Sind ältere unpopuläre Spiele gar nicht mehr auf solche Technologien wie Gsync zugeschnitten sind?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Vsync im Treiber auf ein, damit die fps auf 144 begrenzt werden und Gsync immer aktiv ist.
Wieviel fps hattest du, als dir schwindelig geworden ist?
Hatte sowas in der Art als ich mit aktivem Gsync Ark mit ca 40fps gespielt habe.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vsync im Treiber auf ein, damit die fps auf 144 begrenzt werden und Gsync immer aktiv ist.
> Wieviel fps hattest du, als dir schwindelig geworden ist?
> Hatte sowas in der Art als ich mit aktivem Gsync Ark mit ca 40fps gespielt habe.



 Da war laut Steam (FEAR 3 ist bei mir in Steam wegen Sale) fixiert 60 FPS. Da stand mein Monitor aber noch auch auf 60 hz hatte durch das frische Windows nicht mehr dran gedacht den auf 144 hz zu stellen.

 Also das heißt da wo im Treiber bei Vsync jetzt steht "Einstellungen für 3D Anwendungen verwenden" auf "Ein" setzen? Dann in Spielen grundsätzlich aus?

 Alles andere ist laut Screens korrekt?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Genau und richtig.
Wenn das Spiel mit 60fps läuft und Gsync aktiv ist, läuft der Monitor auch nur mit 60Hz.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Ok das heisst also ich muss Gsync aktiv, Monitor muss 144hz haben und Spiele im Treiber per Vsync laufen?

Dann sorgt Gsync dafür das ausgeben FPS mit der Monitor Hz Zahl eins sind?


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Welche Eigenschaft von GSync sollte bitte Schwindel und Unwohlsein verursachen?


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Fakt ist (bitte lies dir meine postings durch ich habe keine Lust wieder alles zu schreiben) das es mir dreckig ging.

Wenn du das "Equipment" hast stelle es doch mal nach. Kommt auch sicher auf eigene Konstitution und auf dem Menschen an. Für mich kann ich sagen das ich nicht zu Schwindel neige aber nun ja...


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Also ich hab gerade mal ne Auflösung mit 30Hz erstellt und dann aktiviert.
Borderlands 2 gestartet, cap auf 30fps und Vsync on.
Also mir ist noch nie so schnell schlecht geworden, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
War aber mal nen interessanter Selbstversuch und bin froh wieder auf 144Hz zu sein.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich hab gerade mal ne Auflösung mit 30Hz erstellt und dann aktiviert.
> Borderlands 2 gestartet, cap auf 30fps und Vsync on.
> Also mir ist noch nie so schnell schlecht geworden, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
> War aber mal nen interessanter Selbstversuch und bin froh wieder auf 144Hz zu sein.



Ja wusste ja nicht was bei mir da gestern und vorgestern los ist bis ich wirklich mal geschaut habe was da eingestellt ist. Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Bitte nochmal:



> Ok das heisst also ich muss Gsync aktiv, Monitor muss 144hz haben und Spiele im Treiber per Vsync laufen?
> 
> Dann sorgt Gsync dafür das ausgeben FPS mit der Monitor Hz Zahl eins sind?



Hat seine Richtigkeit? bzw habe ich korrekt verstanden?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Die 144Hz musst du nicht zwingend haben, aber ansonsten alles richtig.
Wenn du halt sagst dir reichen auch 100Hz, dann kannst du auch 100Hz einstellen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Fakt ist (bitte lies dir meine postings durch ich habe keine Lust wieder alles zu schreiben) das es mir dreckig ging.



Ich stelle ja nicht in Frage, dass Dir unwohl geworden ist. Ich kann nur den kausalen Zusammenhang mit GSync nicht nachvollziehen. Wo soll der sein?

Vielleicht kommst Du mit der geringen Framerate nicht klar, vielleicht ist die Framefolge zu ungleichmäßig, was auch immer. Jedenfalls würde es mich überraschen, wenn Du beim selben Spiel ohne GSync (mit oder ohne VSync) weniger Probleme hättest.

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Bei GSync muss die Framerate eben gerade NICHT mit der Monitorfrequenz übereinstimmen. Du hast nie Tearing, egal welche Framerate Du hast. Und jedes Frame wird trotzdem sofort aktualisiert, sobald die Grafikkarte es fertig berechnet hat (ohne auf den nachsten Vertical Blank (= VSync) warten zu müssen). 

Was GSync natürlich nicht beheben kann, ist dass ein Spiel ggf. eine generell zu geringe oder ungleichmäßige Framerate liefert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Dieses Unwohlsein nennt sich Motion Sickness und kann bei verschiedenen Personen egal bei welchem Setup auftreten.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



> Ich stelle ja nicht in Frage, dass Dir unwohl geworden ist. Ich kann nur den kausalen Zusammenhang mit GSync nicht nachvollziehen. Wo soll der sein?



So habe ich es auch nicht aufgefasst.



> Vielleicht kommst Du mit der geringen Framerate nicht klar, vielleicht ist die Framefolge zu ungleichmäßig, was auch immer. Jedenfalls würde es mich überraschen, wenn Du beim selben Spiel ohne GSync (mit oder ohne VSync) weniger Probleme hättest.



Das ist das ja, sonst alles was richtig zu GSync passt bzw. als Gsync früher korrekt eingerichtet war verursachte bei mir keine Probleme. Das ist der erste Monitor wo mir das passiert ist. Auch nur bei diesem einen Spiel.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

JoM79 hat das meiste schon mal geschrieben, aber ich fasse nochmal zusammen: 

- Die Frequenz des Monitors kann vom Spiel gesteuert werden, die wenigsten tun das aber (wenn, dann kann die im Options-Dialog auswählen). Dann wird eine "Default-Frequenz" genommen, die entweder bei der Frequenz liegt, die auch der Desktop verwendet oder auch 60 Hz. 
- Es gibt im Treiber bei den 3D-Einstellungen eine Einstellung (wie die auf deutsch genau heißt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen), die sinngemäß bedeutet "immer maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz erzwingen". Wenn die an ist, wird die Vorgabe vom Spiel, was die Monitorfrequenz angeht, ignoriert und es wird immer die maximale Frequenz des Monitors verwendet, bei Dir also 144 Hz. 
- Wenn GSync an ist, verhält sich die VSync Option anders (egal ob über Treiber oder über das Spiel festgelegt): Bei eingeschaltetem VSync gibt es nie Tearing. Unterhalb der Bildfrequenz, die das Spiel vorgegeben hat (siehe oben) oder eben 144 Hz (wenn Maximum erzwungen) wird per GSync der Bildinhalt variabel refresht, d..h. Du hast eine variable Bildwiederholrate. Wenn die Framerate über die Bildfrequenz steigt, dann wird die Framerate auf die Bildfrequenz limitiert, also z.B. auf 144 fps.
- Wenn VSync aus ist (aber GSync an), dann verhält es sich unterhalb der Bildwiederholfrequenz genauso wie eben beschrieben. Übersteigt die Framerate aber die Bildfrequenz (was bei einem alten Spiel wie FEAR durchaus wahrscheinlich ist), dann gibt es aber Tearing, weil ohne VSync die Framerate nicht auf die Frequenz des Monitors limitiert wird.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Ok Danke Grestorn.

Also wenn du dir meinen Startpost ansiehst im Dritten Screen da wo "Einstellungen für 3D Anwendungen verwenden", da kann das so bleiben oder muß dort rein "Ein" oder was?

Im Spiel (egal welches) ist es Pott wie Deckel was in den Options in Punkto Vsync ist?


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



orca113 schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir meinen Startpost ansiehst im Dritten Screen da wo "Einstellungen für 3D Anwendungen verwenden", da kann das so bleiben oder muß dort rein "Ein" oder was?
> 
> Im Spiel (egal welches) ist es Pott wie Deckel was in den Options in Punkto Vsync ist?



Die Deutsche Übersetzung für den Punkt ist total daneben. Gemeint ist "Einstellung der 3D-Anwendung verwenden". Sprich: Du musst eben im Spiel einstellen, ob Du VSync haben willst oder nicht. 

Wenn Du immer VSync haben willst (was ich empfehle), dann stell das einfach auf "Ein" und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite, egal was im Spiel eingestellt ist.


----------



## chaotium (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Man (ich tus nicht) sagt man soll VSync als Limiter einschalten.
Wieso? Ich hab nen 165 WQHD. Mit max settings komme ich zu 95 Prozent eh nie auf 165 Hz.
Dazu brauch ich auch kein VSync.
Und wenn ich über 165 Hz bin, dann wird das Tearing eh weniger.

Also wozu VSync? XD


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also wozu VSync? XD



Wenn Du die 165 fps nie erreichst und GSync hast, dann macht es absolut keinen Unterschied, ob man VSync an hat oder nicht. 

Und wenn Du doch die 165fps erreichst, wieso solltest Du dann auf einmal Tearing akzeptieren? Bei 165Hz ist der maximale Lag durch VSync nur noch 1/165 tel Sekunde, also 6ms. Mit macht keiner weiß, dass er das merkt. Also: Warum KEIN Vsync?


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Übersetzung für den Punkt ist total daneben. Gemeint ist "Einstellung der 3D-Anwendung verwenden". Sprich: Du musst eben im Spiel einstellen, ob Du VSync haben willst oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn Du immer VSync haben willst (was ich empfehle), dann stell das einfach auf "Ein" und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite, egal was im Spiel eingestellt ist.



Ok

Dann vielen dann an dich und Jom.

Also lasse ich alles wie ich es habe und schalte da wie du das empfiehlst VSync an.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das wenn man den Treiber installiert (Geforce), der Treiber sofort eigentlich den Gsync Monitor erkennt und alle Einstellungen eigentlich anpasst, ich aber dennoch da so wie ihr empfiehlt die V Sync Einstellung in ihm setzen muß

Kan es sein das nirgends eine offizielle Anleitung von Nvidia gibt?


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

nVidia greift halt nicht per Default in die Steuerung der Spiele ein. Und VSync ist nun mal Sache des Spiels. 

In den ersten GSync-Versionen war das anders, da hieß GSync auch immer VSync, auch wenn die Framerate höher als die Frequenz des Monitors war. Das hat NVidia erst auf Userwunsch geändert und weil es AMD mit Freesync so vorgemacht hat.

Von einer offizielle Anleitung wüsste ich auch nichts, sorry...


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

Wie hast du es denn eingestellt aktuell?


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*

VSync im Treiber erzwungen, maximale Wiederholfrequenz erzwungen, Texturen auf "HQ" und Prerender auf 1.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Für G-Sync korrekte Einstellungen? + Unwohlsein / schmerzende Augen beim Spiel*



Grestorn schrieb:


> VSync im Treiber erzwungen, maximale Wiederholfrequenz erzwungen, Texturen auf "HQ" und Prerender auf 1.



Ja maximal Bildwiederholfrequenz habe ich auch und die anderen Sachen muss ich morgen nachsehen[emoji106]


----------

